# Can i apply Malaysian Special Pass?



## klaas10 (Jul 19, 2014)

I am a foreigner currently living in Kuala Lumpur. I am a refugee holding UNHCR refugee card, and i have Bachelor's Degree studied in Malaysia too long time ago before i became a refugee. Now i get a job offer but the company is asking to bring my passport with special or any pass minimum 1 month validity. My passport is brand new from my embassy it has no entry no exit no visa brand new because our government issued new passports to replace the old passports while i was refugee so i just keep it. 

Is it possible for me to go to the immigration straight forward and ask special pass while showing my UNHCR card and my job offer. I need your advice and also facts about this issue, i do not want to loose this job as it offers me good salary.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

If you are a refugee you are a refugee, a new passport doesnt change that. Turn up at immigration and they will likely put the same refugee stamp in your new passport.


----------

